# New to turin!



## kimberleyxx (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive now been in turin a week and only have met a selected few people ! would be really nice to meet likewise people ! im from wales and am an au pair here for maybe a year ? Get in touch and im sure we can arrange something  x


----------

